# Recommended movies



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

This may have been already proposed in the past, but no harm if done again. I think. So, in the name of cultural altruism, I recommend a hilarious one, "The triplets of Bellville" (I hope I remember the name spelling correctly).

It's an animated movie about sport mafia, in which a mother comes to the aid of her son w a determination that only a mom can show. The music refrain will haunt you long after the movie ends. The feminist message is unavoidable, as is the "son, take a coat, it's cold outside" call, from behind you, of the perenial mom caring attitude, or her support for her genial, talented, son. Little League mom in another set. 

Surprisingly, it does not appear in Netflix, to which I am subscribed.

Enjoy!


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I just saw "My Best Fiend" (1999) by Werner Herzog, about his long working relationship with Klaus Kinski. Fascinating stuff.

And that's right: "fiend" not "friend."

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0200849/


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Isn't that interesting? Just a week or so ago I was thinking of starting a thread asking people to list some of their favorite movies.

If you haven't seen them, I would recommend:

On the Waterfront
Every Man for Himself and God against All: The Enigma of Kasper Hauser
Snatch
High Fidelity
The Grifters
Genghis Blues


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Coincidental, jack, isn't it?

I'll check your recoms on Netflix. It has reviews, of regular viewers and of media film critics, and ratings and all the features that might interest you when choosing a movie. 

One very helping thing you will find there, is the recoms in the reviews or recallings of other movies, throwing you into yet another movie and another genre, from which you can choose further. Very good.

It has genre classifications of every kind and shape from which you can choose. I'd recommend to anyone to subscribe to this wonderful service, far superior to Blockbuster et al.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> On the Waterfront
> Snatch
> High Fidelity
> The Grifters


I would recommend all of these too, the other two I have not yet seen. Snatch is one of my all time favorite movies actually.

Bladerunner is something I would also suggest as the start of the cyberpunk movement in films.

A recent movie I have enjoyed is, A Good Year, with Russel Crowe. I might have enjoyed it due to the fact that it is about someone getting out of the rat race and I am currently deeply imbued with that impulse myself.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I have too many favourite movies.

- Nineteen Eighty-Four
- A Bridge Too Far
- The Night of the Generals
- North by Northwest
- Gosford Park
- Downfall
- The Lifes of Others
- American Psycho

And, of course, Schtonk!, as you can see from my avatar. 

If we extend the range to high-end TV productions, I would like to also add the A House of Cards trilogy. 

No big-studio Holywood productions in here. Scary, huh?


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I might have enjoyed it due to the fact that it is about someone getting out of the rat race and I am currently deeply imbued with that impulse myself.


Wayfarer,

I share this notion. May I ask you what your plan is in particular? I am about to set out for a PhD...

Cheers,
A.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Albert said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> I share this notion. May I ask you what your plan is in particular? I am about to set out for a PhD...
> 
> ...


I did not say I was going to be able to do it, just that I want to 

Unless born wealthy, I think we all either consciously or unconsciously decide to bust our humps in hopes of getting out early or to live a life of somewhat lower expectations.

I am jealous of those that have an occupation they truly enjoy and that meets their economic needs. Maybe you are one of those Albert?


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I did not say I was going to be able to do it, just that I want to
> 
> Unless born wealthy, I think we all either consciously or unconsciously decide to bust our humps in hopes of getting out early or to live a life of somewhat lower expectations.
> 
> I am jealous of those that have an occupation they truly enjoy and that meets their economic needs. Maybe you are one of those Albert?


Wayfarer,

My luck is that I am just 26 and therefore still free to decide what to do with my life. Fortunately, my current job has given me some funds over the last two years which allow me to live a decent life for a few years doing a PhD. After that, I might have to do some hard thinking of what to do...

But going back to university really is partially my way of temporarily getting out of the "rat race" as you call it. Maybe I am able to re-gain enough energy to join the competition again!

If I was older and totally annoyed by my job, I would consider moving to an area where costs of living are rather low. Sometimes, those are really beautiful but underdeveloped spots. For instance, in the city where I'm about to do my PhD (Leipzig, Germany), rents are effectively TEN PERCENT of what they are in Central London. That will be quite a change. 

All the best,
A.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I like Forrest Gump.If anyone hadn't see it,I recommend this film.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I like Forrest Gump.If anyone hadn't see it,I recommend this film.


Howard really, sometimes your persona shows its cards a little too much.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I saw "Sunshine" today. Really enjoyed it, especially on the big screen. I recommend it for those whose tastes incline this way.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0448134/

I love films like this, and "2001," "Solaris," etc. Ones that offer me hints at transcendence and put all our petty daily squabbles into perspective. I come away thinking the mass of humanity conducts its everyday life like ants on the pavement, but interestingly, at the same time, I feel rejuvenated and more compelled than ever to try to elevate my personal metaphysical game to pursue what really matters: A connection with the divine.

All that from a film by the guy who did "Trainspotting."


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

You can never go wrong with the Warriors. Others in my library

Mel Brooks - History of the World part 1
Tombstone
Young Frankenstein
Scent of a Woman
American Flyers or Breaking Away


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Some of my favs:

Airplane!
The Last of Sheila
Harold and Maude
The Reivers
The Day the Earth Stood Still
A Touch of Class
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
It's a Wonderful Life
West Side Story

Any of the early-70's Woody Allen comedies, esp:
Everything You've Always Wanted to Know About Sex
Sleeper

History of the World Part I is a riot.

For the kids:
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
October Sky


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

There are so many good movies, and a whole lot of bad ones. Here are a few of the good ones that come to mind:
- Lost in Translation 
- Cool Hand Luke 
- The Royal Tennenbaums 
- The Sting 
- The Hudsucker Proxy 
- Big Fish (I miss my Pop)
- Little Miss Sunshine
- Once Upon a Time in America
- The Man Who Wasn't There
- Breaking Away


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I just watched Peter Sellers in _After The Fox, _which has held up well.

And don't forget


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> Some of my favs:
> 
> Airplane!
> The Last of Sheila
> ...


Great movies, Frank.

I love to watch movies. Here's some that I enjoy:
Army of Darkness
They Live
Tron
When Worlds Collide
War Games
28 Days Later
The Big Lebowski
Cube
True Romance
A Bronx Tale
Office Space
Night of the Living Dead
Shaun of the Dead
Somewhere in Time
Memento
Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> They Live


"I have come here to kick ass and chew bubble gum. And I'm all out of bubble gum."


----------



## narticus (Aug 24, 2006)

BDS said:


> "The triplets of Bellville" . . .
> Surprisingly, it does not appear in Netflix, to which I am subscribed.


I should have replied DYOH, but I'll be nice today.


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

These were some of my favorites:

Amadeus
Badlands (great cinematography)
The Deer Hunter
Dog Day Afternoon
Life is Beautiful
Meet the Fockers
The Professional
The Red, White, and Blue trilogy
Spirited Away


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh, my! What a load awaits me for perusing and ordering from Netflix from all your recoms, guys! 

Thanks!


----------



## jsq (Jun 25, 2007)

lots of good choices above, i would highly recommend some of the following true classics:

the adventures of robin hood - with errol flynn and very good looking olivia de haviland, you will see why he was called one of the greatest action heros of all time

rebecca - with laurence olivier and joan fontaine. a alfred hitchcock and david o selznick venture - awesome

gilda - with rita hayworth and glenn ford. this movie made both of these actors into major stars. if you want to define sexiness and sizziling hot babes just watch rita!

the thin man - with myrna loy and william powell, this movie led to 5 sequels for a series and for good reason, they were great. as characters nick and nora charles enjoy high living and solve detective stories. a lot of great writing by author dashiell hammett. loy is the first "modern married woman" to be shown on the big screen. what a combo.

great movies and lots of fun in store for those who watch them.

check out the high style in the clothes for the latter 3 movies, just great stuff. a virtual tour of how to dress for men and women who were "in style" and also great casual wear.

these movies are from the 30's and 40's. robin hood is in beautiful rich color and ironically is the earliest of the movies
the other 3 are in black and white and evoke a different era of style and grace, now forgotten.
regards,
jeff


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I recently watched a funny/sad/touching movie that Sir Peter O'Toole just made last year. It is called Venus and deals with a once famous, handsome actor and his life as an old man. Quite pitiful in parts and not an easy movie to watch, but a movie worth watching.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

*Dial M for Murder*

I saw this for the very first time this weekend..it must be the most sartorially sumptuous film ever..right alongside Indiscreet..( Cary wears white tie followed by black tie followed by suit..repeat for 90 minutes..).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Howard really, sometimes your persona shows its cards a little too much.


I don't find anything wrong with Forrest Gump.I think it's an excellent film and it shows him through many different time periods.It takes a sad toll towards the end.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Aliens
Casino Royale (Daniel Craig)
On The Waterfront
To Kill A Mockingbird
The Professional
Lethal Weapon
City of GOD (A must see)
Saving Private Ryan
To Sir With Love
The Jason Bourne Series
The Invincible Iron Man
Dune (New Version)
Star Wars Clone Wars
The Thing (w/Kurt Russell)
T2 -Extreme DVD


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Albert,

Right there with you on Der Untergang. Any one with even a passing interest in World War Two must see this movie. And although I must admit she was excellent in her role as Traudl Junge, Alexandra Maria Lara's stunning beauty was at times a bit distracting.

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0487884/

Two other foreign films I would add to the list are Burnt By The Sun (1994) and the 1979 Mosfilm classic Moscow Does Not Believe in Tears - the latter is a bit of a comedic melodrama but even if you aren't a Russophile watch the film for a view of Soviet style during the 70s, not pretty comrade!

Burnt By The Sun

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111579/

Moscow Does Not Believe In Tears

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079579/

Karl


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

One of my favorite all time movies which I saw the other day playing on television....

Groundhog Day!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Another one to recommend strongly: 

Body Heat.

Lothar, if you're looking for a break after the Bar Exam, take a look, and then let me know what you think of the Rule Against Perpetuities problem. (I know, normal people focus on Kathleen Turner in the bathtub, lawyers talk about the Rule Against Perpetuities. What can I say?)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

No one has mentioned Wall Street yet so I will toss that one out there. Preachy ending, great until the last 10 minutes.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Albert,
> 
> Right there with you on Der Untergang. Any one with even a passing interest in World War Two must see this movie. And although I must admit she was excellent in her role as Traudl Junge, Alexandra Maria Lara's stunning beauty was at times a bit distracting.
> 
> ...


Somehow you've omitted Howards End. (sic)


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jamgood,

Though I am usually a Merchant-Ivory fan I have yet to see Howard's End. But I'd pay double to see the End of Howard.

Karl


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Karl89 said:


> Jamgood,
> 
> Though I am usually a Merchant-Ivory fan I have yet to see Howard's End. But I'd pay double to see the End of Howard.
> 
> Karl


Yeah,You Would,Wouldn't You?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My addition to the mix would be "Carmen Baby," the first "dirty" movie (according to the moralists in town who tried to prevent it showing at the local theater, circa 1967) I ever watched. In retrospect, not very graphic but, certainly suggestive of some rather innovative uses for an empty wine bottle! Not sure what all the fuss was about? Now back to the movies...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Jamgood,
> 
> Though I am usually a Merchant-Ivory fan I have yet to see Howard's End. But I'd pay double to see the End of Howard.
> 
> Karl


Take consolation with the Forrest Gump suggestion. If that did not tip the cards for the vast majority, nothing will.

You are right Howa, that is a very good movie that shows many time periods.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Take consolation with the Forrest Gump suggestion. If that did not tip the cards for the vast majority, nothing will.
> 
> You are right Howard, that is a very good movie that shows many time periods.


I think towards the end of the film became very sad when both his wife and Mother had passed away and left Forrest to take care of the son himself.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Howard really, sometimes your persona shows its cards a little too much.





Howard said:


> I don't find anything wrong with Forrest Gump.I think it's an excellent film and it shows him through many different time periods.It takes a sad toll towards the end.


Thats not what Wayfarer meant.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

_Last of the Mohicans (1992 version)_
_Tombstone_
_How to Murder Your Wife_
_American Psycho_
_Gettysburg_
_Indiscreet_
_Breakfast at Tiffany's_
_Dr. No_


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ken,

Given your film selection, does Mrs. Ken need to be worried? 

Karl


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Murder, mayhem and indiscretion. That's me! :icon_smile_big:


----------

